# Pensacola knitters



## tola1410 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello,

I'm looking for knitters in Pensacola, Florida. I've recently moved here and would love to make new friends. Anyone local on here?


----------



## mrswyzard1521 (May 8, 2015)

Welcome to Florida. Sorry I am in Tallahassee, about 3 hours away from Pensacola. Lets stay in touch as I do go to Pensacola to visit my parents graves every so often. My name is Pat.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

tola1410 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for knitters in Pensacola, Florida. I've recently moved here and would love to make new friends. Anyone local on here?


Welcome! I'm a far local...lol I'm in Hudson, FL. You will get the responses you are looking for but you can also try your local library for knitting groups.


----------



## the.orangelady (Jan 6, 2012)

There is a great group that meets at Barnes & Noble every Monday night. All levels of knitters and a fun group. Hope to see you soon!


----------



## FWBknitter (Dec 28, 2013)

Welcome. I am in Shalimar near Eglin Air Force Base. You may want to check with KIng's Sewing and knitting on Creighton Road. they are a wonderful knit shop.


----------



## curtis 57 (Oct 19, 2013)

I meant to answer you when you first posted. I live in Cantonment about 6 miles north of Pensacola. I don't know of any knitting groups. There was one in the paper last year, it was for knitting , crocheting etc.I never went it had a lot of new age stuff and I wasn't sure I wanted to get into that. I should have called but didn't. 
I don't knit, but I do crochet and have been looking for some kind of group. Have you called the local craft stores like JoAnns and Michaels. I called Michaels about a year ago., and all they told me were they would have a person for the month of June just to help people out. no group. I never called back.
I guess you just reply or send a private message so we don't publish it all over the network.


----------



## tola1410 (Sep 10, 2011)

That would be fantastic? So B&N on Airport? What time?


the.orangelady said:


> There is a great group that meets at Barnes & Noble every Monday night. All levels of knitters and a fun group. Hope to see you soon!


----------



## tola1410 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you so much! I will check them out!


FWBknitter said:


> Welcome. I am in Shalimar near Eglin Air Force Base. You may want to check with KIng's Sewing and knitting on Creighton Road. they are a wonderful knit shop.


----------



## tola1410 (Sep 10, 2011)

honestly I've tried them on the past but did not have much luck....That is why I'm looking on here


curtis 57 said:


> I meant to answer you when you first posted. I live in Cantonment about 6 miles north of Pensacola. I don't know of any knitting groups. There was one in the paper last year, it was for knitting , crocheting etc.I never went it had a lot of new age stuff and I wasn't sure I wanted to get into that. I should have called but didn't.
> I don't knit, but I do crochet and have been looking for some kind of group. Have you called the local craft stores like JoAnns and Michaels. I called Michaels about a year ago., and all they told me were they would have a person for the month of June just to help people out. no group. I never called back.
> I guess you just reply or send a private message so we don't publish it all over the network.


----------



## jaydee33 (Jul 26, 2012)

I lived in Pensacola for years. There is a fabulous yarn shop on Creighton called King's Sewing Center. Hubby has all the sewing stuff and the wife has yarn. I was in Pensacola about a year ago and there was a group of knitters that meet at that shop in the evenings. Hopefully it is still going on.


----------

